# Can't install port 'isc-dhcp3'



## andy8 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm trying to execute the command below :

[cmd=]cd /usr/ports/net/isc-dhcp3; make all install clean[/cmd]

The  message  I  got  after  a  few  fetching  attempts  was  
	
	



```
couldn't fetch it- please try to retrieve this port manually
```

I  have  a  feeling  that  my  FreeBSD  4.8  isn't  able  to  retrieve  files  via  internet. Probably  I  may  have  done  some  mistakes  during  installation.

I'm  not  sure. Could  anyone help  me?


----------



## mamalos (Apr 16, 2011)

When you say FreeBSD 4.8 you really mean 4.8? Probably the port maintainer doesn't support this port for your version of FreeBSD. What does the output of *fetch* say during the *make install* process?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 16, 2011)

@andy8 - Please don't title your threads as "Need help". We know you need help, otherwise you wouldn't be posting.


----------



## andy8 (Apr 16, 2011)

The  message  I  got  was  


```
Couldn't  fetch  it - please try to retrieve this port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/  and try again
```

It also says 
	
	



```
host not found
```

I'm using FreeBSD 4.8 because my current development work uses old commands related to Release 4.8


----------



## tingo (Apr 16, 2011)

The failed fetch tells you which file it was trying to get; use google or other means to locate that file, download it manually, place it in /usr/ports/distfiles and try your *make* again.

If you can't find the ports' distfile anywhere, it is probably because it is too old.


----------



## andy8 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks. I'll try that out.


----------



## mamalos (Apr 17, 2011)

As we all have stated, it is highly possible that the port maintainer doesn't have a port for your FreeBSD version because it is too old. Your search on the Internet will possibly result in a very old port. I would suggest you download the latest sources from ISC and build them yourself. I don't think you'll have any problems doing so, most tarballs I've built on FreeBSD gave me no trouble other than having to use *gmake* instead of *make* after the configuration step.

Good luck.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2011)

andy8 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to execute the command below :
> 
> [cmd=]cd /usr/ports/net/isc-dhcp3; make all install clean[/cmd]



This port was deleted in January 2004.



> I  have  a  feeling  that  my  FreeBSD  4.8  isn't  able  to  retrieve  files  via  internet.


Version 4.8 went End-of-Life many, many years ago.


----------

